# **wyoming/montana Meet**



## got14u (Apr 14, 2009)

I am posting this to see who we have in the area and how much interest there is in doing this. I think this would be a great way to get together with some folks who have the same addiction as I. The seasons are changing and would like to get something going well in advance for everyone to be able to attend. I am thinking if we could find a place in southern Montana or very far north Wyoming to accommodate people from both states. Or if we get enough people from some of the other surrounding state as well. I do know there is a bbq/ blues thing in worland wyoming in august. but i am thinking more along the lines of just something we put together here. Please post up if there is any interest. And let all your friends know as well.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

got1 - 

definitely interested. not sure if i can make it but would like to be in on the planning etc. i am in extreme north-central montana (chinook).


----------



## got14u (Apr 14, 2009)

great...I am hoping people see this here.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm interested. Like most things finding the time would be the issue for me. Keep us posted. (I like the idea of maybe West Yellowstone, or maybe Cody).


----------



## got14u (Apr 24, 2009)

ya it doesn't look like there are to many of us. but maybe we can put something together just for us few.....


----------



## jkd1111 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cody would be great!  Everything else seems to be leaving us year and so far tourisim doesn't look good.


----------



## got14u (Apr 24, 2009)

cody would be great for me as i only live 20 miles from there and is also where i work...lol


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 25, 2009)

Its a ways for me, but we usually make at least one trip to Yellowstone so I could get on down there. My only problem with Cody, is there is always so much for me to see and do there, and I usually only have part of a day. I can spend an entire day in the firearms part of the museum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, never mind the rest of it. Then I have to go through Sierra Trading Post, and eat at the Irma.


----------



## got14u (May 1, 2009)

I would offer up my house for the meet...nothing special but could be a free place to crash or park your rv if wanted. I don't have a huge smoker or anything but we could all make a go of it. august would probably be best for me. but I can also work on any day that fits best for everyone....I live in POWELL so it is close to the montana border and cody...


----------

